# Pseudocreobotra Wahlbergii



## specy (May 19, 2007)

Some nymphs I had a couple of years back


----------



## Termite48 (Feb 27, 2012)

Now that I have a newly hatched brood of these, thanks to T.W. I really appreciate these pics more than ever. Good work! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 27, 2012)

I've been feeding mine to my chameleons. All my males were eaten and nobody could help me.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 27, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I've been feeding mine to my chameleons. All my males were eaten and nobody could help me.


bro, that's so sad. but it's happend to me too in the past.

I should be getting a ###### ton of nymphs from Tammy in a few days or next week the latest. I'll make sure you'll be able to start over with them sometime down the road if you still want some.

Harry


----------



## agent A (Feb 27, 2012)

no fair!! i want some wahlbergii from tammy!!!  

i better go bother her!!!


----------



## gripen (Feb 27, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I've been feeding mine to my chameleons. All my males were eaten and nobody could help me.


Man your chams are lucky! They get pseudocreobotras!


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 27, 2012)

gripen said:


> Man your chams are lucky! They get pseudocreobotras!


 :stuart: :clown: :tt2: unk: :taz: :1eye:


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 27, 2012)

Sometimes there are "special" items on the cham's menu. I don't have the feeders to feed "dead end" species. It sucks, but it's life.  I'd love to try them again, but this time has been a total bust.


----------



## gripen (Feb 27, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> Sometimes there are "special" items on the cham's menu. I don't have the feeders to feed "dead end" species. It sucks, but it's life.  I'd love to try them again, but this time has been a total bust.


Yeah I understand. You could not sell them?


----------



## ismart (Feb 28, 2012)

gripen said:


> Yeah I understand. You could not sell them?


No. He could not breed them. Quite the exspensive meal! In ny next life i want to come back as one Patricks cham's. It's like eating the equivilent of a lobster dinner.


----------



## warpdrive (Feb 28, 2012)

ismart said:


> No. He could not breed them. Quite the exspensive meal! In ny next life i want to come back as one Patricks cham's. It's like eating the equivilent of a lobster dinner.


I agree, but can I come back as a Parsons? It's why I say all the time that I feed my Chams a mantid meal from time to time.

it is also normal for chams to eat a mantid or two. heck, some of our favorite mantids are the ones that many chameleons in fact do eat in the wild.

I personally don't feed off all of my dead ends, but I have given a meal or two to my chameleons that costs more then a pair of Jordens.

Chameleons are far from cheap to own.

Harry


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 28, 2012)

gripen said:


> Yeah I understand. You could not sell them?


I tried.  ...http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=24077&amp;hl=&amp;fromsearch=1


----------

